# Croatian: rijeka i vodotok



## wanipa

Hi!

Could someone tell me the difference between rijeka and vodotok, with one or two examples maybe, please?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hachi25

_Vodotok_ _= a watercourse_, i.e. a hydrological term that can denote:
a)_ the channel through which water flows;_
b)_ the flow of water itself.
_
The word is rarely used in everyday language, especially in spoken word. You can find it in scientific texts or in news articles, for example here:


> U ovim trenucima čini se da isteklo lož ulje neće ostaviti veće posljedice na *vodotok rijeke Save*, no više će se svakako znati nakon analize uzorkovane vode iz Save.



And _rijeka _is simply _a river_.


----------



## wanipa

Hvala lijepa!

The problem is I found the word remarked with vodotok
Rijeka (vodotok) – Wikipedija

And by looking up at vodotok, I was not sure if it should be extraly stressed in brackets
when talking about rijeka in hrvatska.

Thanks again!


----------



## ilocas2

(vodotok) is there probably in order to be different than Rijeka, there can't be 2 articles on Wikipedia with the same name.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

ilocas2 said:


> (vodotok) is there probably in order to be different than Rijeka, there can't be 2 articles on Wikipedia with the same name.



No. What you posted is a city of Rijeka. It has nothing to do with difference between words vodotok and rijeka.

As Hachi said vodotok = watercourse and rijeka=river. Vodotok in general may refer to or denote any kind of waterway. More precise translation of vodotok would be:

voda = water
tok = flow

vod(o)tok = water flow

Vodotok is any kind of water flow, be it a river, a stream, artificial made waterway or simply water flowing down the street after rain.

Rijeka means stricly a river.


----------



## ilocas2

I only wanted to say that there can't be two articles "Rijeka" on Croatian wikipedia, since wanipa wondered why there is "(vodotok)" behind "Rijeka".


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

^Uups, sorry, I didn't read his last post. My fault. You might have been right after all. Actually you were right. Shame on me..


----------



## el_tigre

wikipedia article has two entries because rijeka=river. And there is a city named Rijeka ( "River")


----------

